# puppy pad holder



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

Has anyone tried a puppy pad holder? If so, which one is the best and does it really keep the puppies from dragging the pad around?!?!?

Thanks for the help!

Randi & Abbi (ruff, ruff) :thumbsup:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Has anyone tried a puppy pad holder? If so, which one is the best and does it really keep the puppies from dragging the pad around?!?!?
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> Randi & Abbi (ruff, ruff) :thumbsup:[/B]


I had one for Koko, it was the one with the magnetic flaps that fold over the pad, well it didn't work for him because he would just rip the pad out and tear it to shreds like in a split second as soon as I turned my back. It became very frustrating so I ended up getting the Wizdog potty with a grid and have never had a problem since, he does great with it.


----------



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

I had one for Koko, it was the one with the magnetic flaps that fold over the pad, well it didn't work for him because he would just rip the pad out and tear it to shreds like in a split second as soon as I turned my back. It became very frustrating so I ended up getting the Wizdog potty with a grid and have never had a problem since, he does great with it.  
[/QUOTE]


did you buy your whiz dog in a pet store or did you have to order it?
Thanks


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I love our awesome pad holder :smilie_daumenpos: It's not the kind that you have to put together 4 pieces, it's 2 pieces and works great!



You can buy it there

Pad Holder

Best of luck!
Andrea


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i can't seem to find the frame i have. it's white-ish with 2 blue flip down handles that snap the pad in place. i got it at petsmart, but i can't find it on the site.

anyhoo, it did deter mini from taking off with the pad and shredding it.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=429832


<div class='quotemain'><span style="color:#0000ff">We got ours online, I don't think they are available in the stores but here is the site for the Wizdog, 
http://www.terisstore.com/ 
and if you look on the left side you will see potty training, go there and you can see the Wizdog.

We bought 2 from this lady and you can find her phone number and caller her, she is in Montana and very nice too.  
</span>


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had someone build me two boxes, one for upstairs and one for downstairs. The box is about 4 inches high and just fits a pad perfectly. Then I stained and polyurathaned the wood so now they look very nice too....


----------



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

> I love our awesome pad holder :smilie_daumenpos: It's not the kind that you have to put together 4 pieces, it's 2 pieces and works great!
> 
> You can buy it there
> Pad Holder
> ...





Thanks everyone for your input. This is the one I am getting to try out. Hope it works!!
Have a good Labor Day.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

You're going to love it girl! :thumbsup:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I have the same one Andrea has and yes, it stopped Kosmo from being able to pull the pad everywhere :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Good luck!



> I love our awesome pad holder :smilie_daumenpos: It's not the kind that you have to put together 4 pieces, it's 2 pieces and works great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2dogowner (Oct 12, 2007)

Bought mine at pet smart It is two parts the top part snaps in to hold in the edges of the potty pad (it fits 23X23 pads) I love it the pad fits in firmly and the material is hard plastic and firm.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Bought mine at pet smart It is two parts the top part snaps in to hold in the edges of the potty pad (it fits 23X23 pads) I love it the pad fits in firmly and the material is hard plastic and firm.[/B]



I have this one but for some reason Cody thinks it's another bed :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Someone wanted to see our pee pee pad box. Well....here it is. If I was having them made now, I'd have the sides made alittle higher even. All four feet stay inside the box.....

[attachment=29520:A_pee_pee_box.jpg]


Miss Abbey is the only one who uses the boxes - Mr. Arch prefers outside, cause he's a guy....
[attachment=29521:A_team_2.jpg]


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Izzy prefers her pads on the floor, but she doesn't shred them. I bought the one from petsmart but she wouldn't use it. She seems to prefer to go outside with her big brother these days anyway. I just keep the pad down because she doesn't know how to tell me she needs to go out yet and she will still use it if she needs too. 

Leslie


----------

